# Atticus Home Photo



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

[attachment=33980:Atticus_...0_x_518_.jpg]
[attachment=33981icture_...0_x_600_.jpg]

Atticus is home and we are so Thankful, thankful to all who prayed and sent good wishes and helped with the search.
Rugby is happy and barking at Atticus - like he is telling him off!! 

Atticus is down to 7lbs (from 8.4 lbs). The vet said he looked good and he is drinking and eating and we have given him some pedialyte. I did a chop job on his face to get the huge cockleburrs off and we are just some glad and relieved that he is safe and at home.

Thank you all for your prayers - Ken will be on later to give you a more detailed report of how Atticus was found by our friend. Something about fending off a crow! !! 

We Love You ALL! and I've lost Gena's phone number!! 

Thank You! Thank YOU! THANK YOU!!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Bless his heart; he looks fabulously kissable. :wub: Thank you for getting his picture up so fast!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

wow, he looks like he's doing okay considering his adventure! I am VERY VERY VERY happy to see this pic!


----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

:chili: :chili: :chili: He looks wonderful!! He looks tired!! He will probably sleep for a few days straight!! I can't tell you enough how relieved I am that he is finally home. I was so worried about him. :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Diane and Pompom


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Sooooo happy to see him home and safe once again!!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

So So Happy for all of you :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 

Atticus looks great


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

You just snuggle that baby close and cuddle all day long as a family. That pic of him in Ken's lap just made me start crying all over again. Words are just so inadequate at times like these!!! :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Jennifer my heart is so full of joy :chili: , looking at the picture of Ken holding your baby makes me cry. :wub: rayer: Thank You God it is a miracle


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

ohmigosh...he looks soooo good....makes me want to get in the car and drive down to New Mexico and give him a hug in person.... :wub: :wub: :wub: Atticus....that is...but you Ken is a cutie too.....


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

He's looks wonderful it's hard to believe that he was lost for so long. Now you and your family can get some much needed rest. :grouphug:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Those are two beautiful pictures. We've been waiting all week to see that precious little face! :wub: 

He looks great. I'm so happy that he's safe.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Wow! He looks pretty darn good for being on the road for so long!
What a relief for you all and for all of us here. Can't wait to hear the
story.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

HE LOOKS GREAT CONSIDERING. A COW? OH WELL HE CAN TELL YOU ABOUT IT AFTER MORE KISSES AND HUGS AN LOVES .
I AM SO HAPPY FOR YOU GUYS I COULD NOT STOP CRYING THIS MORNING AFTER THE GREAT NEWS !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

aww I see Rugby trying to sneak into the pic...I'm sure he's just as relieved as we are :smheat:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: he is soooooooooooooooo cute , I just love that little survivor boy. now you are in trouble because you have to post pictures everyday  :chili: I can't believe how good he looks for being out there 6 days and nights. you are going to have the best sleep ever tonight cuddling with both little Atticus and Rugby  oooooooooh he is going to be so spoiled


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Bless his little heart. Atleast he is safe and sounds in your's and his daddy's arms now. :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Atticus, I'm so happy to see your beautiful face! You are one tough dude, to have been out there all by yourself for so long. Kisses and Hugs to you. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

ohh, i'm so glad he was found in good shape. :wub: what a relief. :grouphug: 

i'm glad this whole ordeal is over. :smheat:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

He looks good! and so happy to be back in a lap! Welcome back Atticus! :wub: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

The most beautiful pictures I have ever seen!!! Crap, I can't stop crying.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

> HE LOOKS GREAT CONSIDERING. A COW? OH WELL HE CAN TELL YOU ABOUT IT AFTER MORE KISSES AND HUGS AN LOVES .
> I AM SO HAPPY FOR YOU GUYS I COULD NOT STOP CRYING THIS MORNING AFTER THE GREAT NEWS !!!!!!!!!!![/B]



Nope a crow not a cow. When i first read the post i was so excited about the news of him being found i to thought it said cow (wondering why there was a cow roaming around) and then reread it and realized it was a crow and that made more sense.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

these photos were taken after the vet had cleaned him up a bit!! so before he couldn't of been able to really see with all the huge burrs. He is resting comfortably and we are going to lay on the couch in a few and nap. and then maybe will clean the house since - it's become rather a pit!! and Rugby could use a bath - but mostly we are going to hang on to Atticus! and love him and squeeze him and call him Atticus.

Atticus wants to Thank everyone for their prayers and positive thoughts - he knows that God loves dogs and watches out for them.

I need to let Heidi and Cheri know...


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

How does Atticus act? Does he seem his normal self or can you tell if he is acting like he's in a bit of shock? Or maybe he's just plain exhausted. I just want to know so much. Is he clingy?

I say the heck with house work. Today is a day of just pure pampering, spoiling, and enjoying.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I'm so relieved & happy to see Atticus at home!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Those are the most beautiful photos I've seen in a long time! Welcome home Atticus!!!!

Josie says: Now I will change my name back, my work here is done!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Gosh, he looks wonderful! You would never know what an ordeal he'd been through.

I'm so glad the boys have been reunited!


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

I don't sign onto SM very often at work. I'm the only woman in an office full of macho-burly men who make fun of me and my two little white dogs as it is. When I do sneak on occasionally I try to hide my monitor from view but I'm not always successful. 

When I read "Atticus Found!!!" I exclaimed "OHHHH!!!!!" and my heart literally jumped out of my chest. The burly men said "What?"....I said..."Um...nothing" but now I'm trying to hide my tears of joy. 

Thank you God for bringing Atticus back home. Thank you Jennifer's co-worker, Thank you all SM people who prayed and did whatever they could to help. Going back to listening to the burly men talk about stupid steroid stuff and sports stars.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*What an amazing and heartfelt picture!! Thank God he is finally safe!! I can't wait for the details on how he was found!! Did he come to the person who found him?? Is he still shaking?? So many questions....LOL

We are so very happy now.

Marie & the Boys*


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so glad to see Atticus's sweet face. :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: And so thankful that he is in good shape, despite all he went through. :grouphug:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

OMG I am just SOOOOOOOOOO happy to come into SM and see this post :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 

Did I miss how he was found? both ways, I am SO SO SO SO SO happy to see him again :aktion033: :chili: 

Kisses to that little face of his from me :wub: :wub: 

We love you cutie pie :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Wow I have never been so happy to see a post. I haven't been on SM all morning so when I read he was found my heart leaped into my throat.

Thank you GOD!!! I truly believe all the prayers helped bring him home. :chili: :chili: :chili: :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

:wub: Truly a heart warming sight :wub: . Sarah


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

You don't know how much this has made my weekend! :chili: I am so thankful this had a happy ending. I love how Rugby was telling him off-way to go Rugby! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

............And everything is right with the WORLD!!!!


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

*I am soooooo happy, Thank God he is back home, this is so wonderful welcome home sweetheart! :wub: :chili: :chili: :chili: *


----------



## aprdh (Oct 21, 2007)

WOW! He looks great considering what all he has been through!! Soooo glad he is home safe! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: Thank you, thank you dear God!! I have goose bumps all over my body, I'm so happy for you and Atticus!! What a miracle! He looks wonderful! He's a survivor for sure!!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:HistericalSmiley:


> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=527822
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :HistericalSmiley: I WAS WONDERING HOW THIS LITTLE GUY WAS CHASING A COW :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

So happy your little guy is home. I am new to the sight, but I have been checking every day. My entire family was aware of the situation and we are all so happy for you and Atticus. My 4 year old is sitting here asking all kinds of questions, she is very happy for you too!!


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Awwww, he looks GREAT!! For his sake I hope he doesn't have to have a bath today....that is if he hates them as much as Lilly does  

We are soooo happy that you are home Atticus!!!


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

Welcome home sweet boy! Atticus looks so relieved to be home.. :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*I just logged on last night and saw the posting of Atticus' being missing. I actually had to turn off the computer and push away from it. I decided to go to bed and pray and hope when I came to the site in the morning that prayers would be answered to lift all our hearts. 

Thankfully it was BEAUTIFUL to open this page today and find good news!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: 

(((((Atticus)))))) :wub: *


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

he looks great!!! oh... im so sad thinking about what an ordeal he went thru.. it must be so comforting for him to be home and in his mommy and daddys arms..... :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

[attachment=33983:th_HappyDance.gif]
:chili: Thank goodness! I can't tell you how happy I am that Atticus was found. :chili: 

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 
I agree, this has been one of the best posts on SM that I've seen. We're all so happy to see that handsome face.


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

He just looks fantastic for a little guy that has been gone for so long. I'm so glad you posted the picture its nice to see him and i'm sure he didn't mind a short photo shoot just to let us see how well he is doing. I bet that all he will want to do for a while is nap and eat and make sure he knows where you are and that its not still a dream for him. :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## maltilover (May 6, 2006)

Oh my gosh what wonderful news!! That's the first thing I did when I got home, sign on to check. I know I made a loud gasp when I read the news that your precious boy was home. You must be ecstatic, I know we all are. :biggrin: Hooray hooray hooray!


----------



## SillieMillie (Nov 2, 2007)

I just knew I'd come home and find this post! I had this feeling. I'm having such a great day it couldn't be any different. I am soooooo happy and relieved that he's home safe and sound.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, the pictures are great. It's so good to see him in Ken's loving arms.

I can't wait to hear all the details.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I am elated that the beloved Atticus was found - I am so glad he is home and is doing well. 

Joy


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What great photos! I simply love the one of him in Ken's lap. He looks wonderful!!! I could just smooooooosh that sweet face. :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Little Atticus looks very good for what he's just been through.....I'd love to hear "HIS" story....

Welcome home!!!! What a great day this is! :chili: :chili:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

this is a wonderful sight to see...cant wait to hear more of his story..wish he could tell us about his little adventure


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Thank you so much for sharing so quickly! I am again so grateful that God does answer prayers, and Atticus is home. Please just give that baby lots and lots of love from all of us.


----------



## mommabrey (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks so much for the pictures, he looks FANTASTIC!

I can just hear Rugby... "woof Atticus, what were you thinking running off like that... woof, did you really think you would be able to go find mommy and daddy? woof woof, you silly boy, woof you know they will ALWAYS come home from vacation woof woof... dont you ever run off like that again!!! woof woof"


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

OMG I am thrilled for you guys!! Thank the lord he is home and safe! He must be so relieved.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh Atticus looks wonderful for what he has been through, bless his sweet little heart :wub: 
I am just so thrilled he is safe and home where he belongs and I also can't wait to hear about his adventures, if only he could talk  
I love the pictures, especially the one with Atticus sitting with Ken all snuggled up and safe :grouphug:


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

I was so heartbroken to have heard about little Atticus missing & was really feeling down last night when I went to bed. I was so hoping for a happy ending & when I saw that little Atticus was found, I was just so relieved! I am so happy for you all. That is surely one tough little man! I can't wait to hear the details. Did it have anything to do with the "shiny box"?


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

He really looks good considering his ordeal! I bet you don't want to let him out of your sight!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

You must so relieved to have Atticus back!!! I'm so thrilled for you!!! I'm glad that this story had a happy ending!!!


----------



## lahcart (Jan 19, 2007)

I am so excited to hear that Atticus is home and in good health!!! Prayer really does work!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

What beautiful pictures! Welcome home Atticus. :wub:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

He looks wonderful!!!!!! i am so happy he is home and safe.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

He looks great!! I'm so glad he's home! I just can't imagine what a little malt was doing out there alone all those days--he sure is a trooper!

I have to hear the details about how your friend spotted him and caught him! I'm dying to know!!

Hug that little guy extra tight!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Great pictures, great ending and a great day!

Can't wait to hear the story of how he was found. I'm just so glad he's OK.


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

Never thought a picture could make me feel sooooo good! And yet cry, at the same time. Tears of joy, relief....


Sheila


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

WOW! What a sight to behold. He looks wonderful and considering all he has been through. Poor little guy, I wish he could talk.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

welcome home, atticus. xoxoxoxoxo remember, wild adventures are best left to princess charlotte and henry james! they have faaaarrr more experience fending off cows and crows and pteradactyls than you do! 

we love you, atticus!!!!
the buttercus and her ann marie


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OH - Atticus. Mom showed us ur picture and u wook more handsome dan ever!!! U're still our BF and we wuv u. Don't ever run away again. We was worried. wee still wuv Rugby too, but we're so gwad u're home.

Ur Sweethearts - Wacie and Tiwwy


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Atticus looks fantastic!!!! We surely did need a happy ending around here! 

I've been smiling all day. I went shopping and bought some new clothes and we're going to dinner and will drink a lovely cabernet for Atticus. Thank the little guy for giving us the excuse to celebrate!!!!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh thank you for posting those photos.. I'd reach right in thru the screen and give him a huge kiss if I could!!! Each day thru this ordeal I'd see his precious face in the siggy and I'd be so heartsick, not knowing if he was Ok or what the dear little boy was going thru and how scared he probably was. I think we all had such heavy hearts from the moment we knew he was missing...Ahhhhhhh but NOW!!! that load is lifted and joy back in our hearts! 
God love him he looks like he feels sooooooooooo good to be home and safe!
We LOVE you Atticus!! and are so so so happy you are home safe and sound!!
LET THE CELEBRATION BEGIN!!!


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

<span style="font-family:Century Gothic">this is such a beautiful thing.....thanks so much for sharing your pictures Jennifer! :grouphug: :wub: </span>


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Yes please don't let that little boy read any more adventures of PC & Teddy look at what he tried to do....go on his own adventure!!!!! :shocked: :shocked: :shocked:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Oh Atticus ... you poor poor lucky baby ...

The whole ordeal is over and we are all so relieved ...

Jen and Ken ... I am soo happy that he is safe at home - it was getting to the point that I was really getting scared but didn't want to give negative thoughts ..

Everyone was amazing and if someone doesn't believe in the power of prayer - well our little Atticus is proof.

Please hold him close to you and give him a hug from all of us.

:smheat: :smheat: - Now we can EXHALE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:grouphug: :grouphug: Welcome back Atticus :grouphug: :grouphug: We are so happy you are safely home again.


----------



## rydersmommie92 (Dec 27, 2007)

yay little atticus your home safe with your brother!!!

you better not do anything liket his again you had us all woriied sick!!!!

im glad you safe little guy!!!


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

This is such a beautiful picture!! I am soooooo sooooo happy to see Atticus' beautiful little face again!!!! :smheat: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## VaVaVoomViolet (Jan 28, 2008)

I am soooooo very delighted & grateful & relieved to know that Atticus is safe at home with his family. 
Thank God! 
Many happy thoughts for all of you as you finally let go of the stress and just enjoy being together. :wub:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Atticus, you made everyone's day! We are so thankful you are home.

[attachment=34021:no_place_like_home.jpg]


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

He looks so precious.

I am so happy for all involved he has returned home safely.

:wub: Give him lots of kisses and love him all you can. :wub:


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Oh what a wonderful blessing to find this post, to see that he is now home with his family. Oh what a wonderful site to see.

Diane


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

*WHAT WONDERFUL NEWS...............SO GLAD ATTICUS IS HOME AGAIN*


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm so happy that Atticus is home now. :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

He looks great, down right adorable. I am so glad you have him back.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Atticus looks really good for being lost for so long! I'm SO HAPPY that he is home and his check up by the vet was good!  :aktion033:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*thank god.

you very sweet little adventurer. lovely to know you are back home. poor mom and dad and bro where really scared. so was you. poor little boy. I would love to read your diary of last week and know how you felt and what happened to you. glad your safe and well up.

I LOVE THAT LITTLE FACE..so great. thank god. 
thank you all.*


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

Welcome home Atticus! You look great and we are so happy that you are home!


----------



## maltilover (May 6, 2006)

> Atticus, you made everyone's day! We are so thankful you are home.
> 
> [attachment=34021:no_place_like_home.jpg][/B]


LOL Deb, I'm sure Jennifer is going to love seeing how envision her answering the door....in those lovely shoes and socks with housedress :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 
Atticus and Rugby look great though


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

:chili: :aktion033: :smilie_daumenpos: :rockon: 

We ALL are so very thankful and happy about Bill finding Atticus.

God bless you all!
Melanie


----------



## hogiesmom (May 27, 2005)

<span style="font-family:Georgia">*
Rose, Tiffany & Star*</span>


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Beautiful - Just Beautiful!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

How wonderful that Atticus is home! He looks just precious!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Awww, I bet your so relieved to have him home. Poor thing.

I'm sooooooo glad this story had a happy ending!!!


----------



## emmie0527 (May 4, 2007)

I am so glad he is home too! I have been hoping and praying that he would find his way home. I know you are so happy! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------

